# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: کتاب های مناسب برای کسب تفکر واقعی برنامه نویسی

## MIDOSE

از تمامی اساتید خواهشمند است راهنمایی بفرمایند که چگونه و با خوندن چه کتاب های می شه یک تفکر واقعی در برنامه نویسی جاوا بدست اورد.

نکته: با خوندن دو تا کتاب فقط می شه برنامه ساز شد ولی قطعا راهی برای کسب تفکر شی گرا و به کار بردن عملی اون در جاوا وجود داره.
برای مثال گفته ی دوست عزیزمون cups_of_java 



> اگه برنامه نویس خوبی باشید (با مفاهیم پایه برنامه نویسی آشنا باشید و برنامه زیاد نوشته باشید) یادگیری اصول شی گرایی در برنامه نویسی چند ماهی بیشتر وقتی ازتون نمی گیره. کتاب های اقای Bruce Eckel در این زمنینه معرکه هستند. توصیه می کنم حتمن یکی از کتاب هاشو (بسته به زبانی که بلدید) رو بخونید. 
> Thinking In Java
> Thinking in C++‎
> Thinking in Python
> 
> کتاب Implementation Patterns اقای Beck
> ...
> بعد باید اصول شی گرایی رو بیشتر مطالعه کنید. بحث های اقای Robert Martin در مقاله هاش توی اینترنت یا در کتابی مثل Applying UML and Patterns از آقای Craig Larman دید خوبی بهتون می ده. 
> 
> ...


دوستان اگه ممکنه به این شکل معرفی کنند یعنی به صورت یک سری و دوره و اگه راهنمایی خاصی دارید ممنون می شم بفرمایید.
موفق باشید

----------


## jeus

این که چه کتابهایی بخوانی برای اینکه تفکر جاوایی داشته باشی بیشتر به این بر می گرده که تا چه حد سطح برنامه نویسی ات را بالا برده باشی منظور سطح توانایی خودت نیست بلکه برنامه و یا پروژه هایی است که قصد انجام اونها را داری . 
در اصل فریم وورکها ساخته شده اند که کار را برای من و شما ساده کنند و الگوهای پیچیده ای را که برای ساخت برنامه ای reusable و با قابلیت ارتقاء نیاز داری را در دل خودشون پنهان کنند . یکی از مثالهای روشنش hibernate است که حتما از کاری که انجام میده کامل مطلع هستید . این فریم وورکها تفکرات جاوایی را در دل خودشون دارند و با استفاده از اینها شما دقیقا با طرز فکر جاوایی پیش رفته اید که این به فریم وورکهای دیگه ای مثل Spring  و Grail  و ... نیز برمیگردد . 
اما اگه شما بخواهید سطحی بالاتر از فریم وورکها داشته باشید مثال نوشتن یک فریم وورک جدید . یکی از مهمترین چیزهایی را که باید ازشون اطلاع داشته باشیداصول شی گرایی و  استفاده از pattern های مختلف است .

----------


## hands on cod

headfirst design patterns.
این کتاب فرشته نجات می باشد :بامزه:

----------


## franchesco

من این دوتا کتاب رو پیشنهاد میدم

----------


## Diako.Smart

سلام
به نظر من واسه پیشرفت تو این زمینه باید مهندسی نرم افزار_دکتر سعید پارسا_که چند فصل اولش در مورد شیء گرایی قشنگ توضیح داده خوند چون خیلی کتاب خوبیه

----------

